# Trainer in Statesville, NC?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Is there a big-shot trainer in the Statesville, NC area, who used to be in Illinois, or Indiana, or something like that?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Why do you ask?

A trainer in what venue? Sch?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know if he's a SchH trainer, or a PPD trainer, or a PSD trainer. All I know is that someone that sometimes golfs with my brother and dad has several GSDs and trains with a guy in Statesville, who is supposedly a big shot trainer. My brother couldn't remember the guy's name, and I was just wondering. I told my brother to have his friend call or e-mail me, since he just moved to this area and doesn't really know anyone. I thought maybe we could train some together. We do have 3 things in common: our age, the fact that we have shepherds, and the fact that we've both been kicked off AB-Tech's property because they don't allow dogs on their precious grass (both of us were tracking). :lol:

I could just wait until I talk to him to find out, I guess. I was just wondering is all. No biggie.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> someone that sometimes golfs with my brother and dad has several GSDs and trains with a guy in Statesville, who is supposedly a big shot trainer.


Maybe 
http://www.1pixelworld.com/carolina-training-center/about.html


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It probably is. I didn't know Chet was in Statesville; I thought he was a little further this way. I don't think he came down from another state, though, did he? I thought he'd been in NC for quite a while. 

Oh well. It's not a big deal; I was just being nosey. :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No it's not Chet. I've known him for years. He has been in N.C. for years. Nice and knowlegable. If you could train with him, you should.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you really want to do that to Chet???


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

No worries, Jeff; Statesville's too far a drive.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> No worries, Jeff; Statesville's too far a drive.


Its only like 90 minutes!?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually it's a 2-hour drive from my house to his place, Mike, and that's if I speed on the interstate. I live 15 miles to the west of Asheville


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Eh, thats still not far


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You're right, but that's 4 hours spent on the road, and around $75 in gas each trip there and back (which, if I get a van, will be even more); not to mention mileage and wear & tear on my poor car. I'm sick of driving so freaking much, dang it! :lol: That's one of the reasons I'm so happy I 'got in' with the club that's only 35 miles from my house! That's a 90min _round-trip_, and I don't have to cross a mountain to get there!


----------



## Howard Young (Nov 24, 2007)

Kristine, I don't know if he is still in the dog game but I knew a guy who did some training in Statesville. He came and went several times and may be back in the area. He got his start with Wayne Simonovich but there was a falling out. His name is Lewis Lundy. He spent some time working dogs in Europe and was the training director for a USA schutzhund club in Statesville. I lost track of him but that could be who you have heard about.


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe Lundy is in SC now. Chet Roberts is who I believe she is talking about. Chet is in Stoney Point and owns Carolina Training Center and also leads training for Brushy Mountain Sch & Police Club.
Chet trains with Stewart Baumgardner who is well known decoy in this area.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread or anything… but back in June I was at the NAPWDA National Workshop in Hendersonville. I spent a good amount of my free time driving around the countryside between Asheville and Hendersonville… beautiful area!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Lundy is in SC now, like Mark said. It was Chet I was asking about.


----------



## Howard Young (Nov 24, 2007)

Mark is Stewert still training? He's getting old like me. Can't move like I used to. Never have seen the elaborate schutzhund field that he built. I visited a club in that area recently when I was looking for a giant schnauzer. Don't know the name of the club and I'm having a hard time remembering the decoys name something Shook. He's a real nice guy and I remember when he was just getting started at Wayne S's years ago.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

The name is Richard Shook...


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Richard Shook used to be at Simanovich's years ago and then was the trainer at Continental Boarding when they had a club. I'm not sure where he is at now?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I think Richard is still in the Charlotte NC area. He and Sherry left the other place.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I think that Lacy knows, but I haven't had an opportunity to ask her. I know she was talking about him being at some recent trial in Raleigh or Fayetteville. He was actually running Cane Manor/ Praetorian Guard after Wayne had a falling out with the investor/owner. Then I thinhk that it became Blue Sky or something like that. Opinions of Richard vary, some think that he is great, while others don't think very highly of him. I have met him two maybe three times, 10 years ago or more, when he was in Angier. He seemed like a nice guy to me and he was very personable. ~Justin


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

I've worked with Richard..... I was actually a member of his club. If any one knows how to get in touch with I would like to work with him again.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Richard has been training a few dogs in Angier,NC and will be at a SchH trial (doing a couple of BH's) this comming weekend in Hubert, NC (Coastal Carolina Schutzhund Club/Jacksonville Schutzhund Club). I'll see if I can get his contact info this weekend and PM you his info.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Last time I recall, Richard was in Clarement and they met Saturday mornings near a field next to a thrift store and close to the railroad tracks. I had his number but I lost it when my cell phone (and I) fell in a swamp. 

There was a hardees up the street at [3099 W Main St, Claremont, NC 28610, USA] and the field was between the hardees and, I think, S Church. I googled it and the satellite looked right. 

Google says it is only a 22 minute drive so it may be worth it to drop by and ask some Saturday am and see if he is there. They were a small club. If you do say Nancy with the little snarky female dog who ate your pigeon a few years (She went to boot camp with him when I broke my ankle) ago says 'hi" I think he is a very respected trainer. He is also good at teaching people.

GUESS WE CROSS POSTED - looks like you may have more recent update than I.. I would like the contact info too.


----------



## Howard Young (Nov 24, 2007)

Nancy, the field in Claremont is where I ran into Richard this summer. There was a small group there with a pretty diverse group of dogs. Shepherds. mals, rottweilers, and giant schnauzers. He doing a lot of work (mentoring if you will) with Jack Manfredi who helped me find a working schnauzer pup.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just got a call from Richard and he is still training in Claremont and said I could post his personal cell phone number

843-457-5250

He said if you want to come watch / talk just call the Thursday or Friday evening before to make sure. As I recall, if you don't get an answer right away I think he has a son doing football.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Lewis Lundy is in the North Columbia SC area.Richard Shook from what I hear lately is working from Greensboro to Statesville NC area.I believe Chet Roberts is still up in the Ashville area.Another trainer in NC now is a Gerald Traynor in the Fayettville area.Of course there are more helpers out there, but good ones are hard to find.


----------

